# Imac bleu ecran noir.



## duduche87 (20 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

voila j'ai récupéré un imac et j'aurai voulu l'associe à ma dreambox pour en faire un récepteur tv mais voila n'y connaissant rien j'ai fais une bêtise (merci apple au passage).

Un ami m'a fournit l'os9 qui fonctionnait parfaitement du disque dur après installation ou sur cd. Il m'a aussi fournit l'os10 et c'est la tout mon malheur. Après m'avoir familiriser avec os9 (plusieurs installations), je me dis pourquoi pas tester l'os10.
Oh lala l'installation bloque je resette le tout et je reinstalle os9.

Suite à cela probleme d'ecran des couleurs baveuses ou des ecrans de couleurs!!!

Je demande à mon amis il me dit que le firmware a un problème. Ok je recupere un firmware mais là sous os9 il ne veut pas s'executer (je veux pas critiqiuer mais faire un firmware donc les programmes de mise a jour  ne sont pas compatibles avec des osxx je trouve ça moyen!)

Bref il me dit aussi de faire des configurations de boutons sur le coté et sur la carte mère et c'est de pire en pire!!!
Maintenant j'ai ecran un ecran noir. Je ne peux plus ejecter le cd de l'os9 qui a l'air de demarrer lorque j'allume.

QUESTION :
-------------

Est-ce que le mac est recuperable ???

Si oui comment (hors retour chez apple qui a l'air de facturer cela 100 si veridique c'est une honte!!!)?

Merci.

(Je tiens encore une fois a remercier apple pour faire des os qui ne verifie pas les version de firmware avant installation et brique le matériel et je peux vous dire que venant de la communauté amiga que j'ai malheureusement quitté pour un pc, cette avanture ne me donne pas envie mais alors pas envie de venir sur mac même si je peste souvent sur M$, je n'ai pas encore brique de pc suite à une installation de windows ou de linus ou meme de mise a jour firmware idem sur amiga!)

bye.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

duduche87 a dit:


> je veux pas critiqiuer mais faire un firmware donc les programmes de mise a jour  ne sont pas compatibles avec des osxx je trouve ça moyen!



Ben oui, mais faire une mise à jour firmware pour un système d'exploitation qui n'existera que 1 ou 3 ans (selon la version du Mac) plus tard, ça serait encore plus moyen ! 

Le fait que ces mises à jour soient indispensables pour installer telle ou telle version de Mac OS X ne signifie pas que Mac OS X existait déjà lorsqu'elles sont sorties. Celle pour les iMac "à tiroir" date de 99 et celle pour les manges disques de 2001 ! Un peu comme si tu ralais après Microsoft parce que tel ou tel programme de mise à jour sorti en 1999 n'était pas compatible avec Vista ! 

Cela dit, fais une recherche, le remède à cette situation a été posté ici déjà une floppée de fois !


----------



## duduche87 (20 Février 2009)

ok merci, la méthode mise en veille fonctionne.

je vais essayer de passer a os9.2 et de faire un update de firmware

merci. a+

J'ai ceci pour le firmware j'y connais pas grand chose en imac c'est bon?

iMac_FirmwareUpdate_1.2.smi.bin

Bon je suis maintenant sous os9.1 ce firmware ne s'installe pas deçu, je vais essayer de trouver les maj 9.2.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

duduche87 a dit:


> ok merci, la méthode mise en veille fonctionne.
> 
> je vais essayer de passer a os9.2 et de faire un update de firmware
> 
> ...



S'il ne s'installe pas sous 9.1, c'est qu'il y a problème, car il devrait.

l'iMac, c'est un modèle avec lecteur de CD à tiroir, ou à fente (mange disque) ? Si c'est un modèle à fente, tu n'as pas pris la bonne mise à jour, c'est la 4.1.9 qu'il te faut, par contre si c'est un modèle "à tiroir", c'est la bonne, le problème est autre !


----------



## duduche87 (21 Février 2009)

bonjour,

hier je suis passé a l'os9.2, aucun problème de redémarrage. ce matin j'ai eu du mal pour booter sur le dur, mais j'ai réussi et j'ai fait la maj du firmware avec une version 4.1.9.f1 avec succès mais je suis toujours dans le noir complet. pourtant suite au redemarrage et mise en veille et retour j'ai bien eu un message maj effectuée avec succès.
j'ai reglé les préférence et suite redemarrage plus d'ecran noir, enfin.
mais je trouve qu'il y a comme un voile sur l'ecran.
je pense aussi que la pile est morte probleme d'horloge, donc si je continue a avoir des problemes c'est les réglages qui partent.

bye. merci.a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2009)

duduche87 a dit:


> mais je trouve qu'il y a comme un voile sur l'ecran.



Tu as été voir dans les réglages "Moniteur", il y a pas mal de réglages possibles sur ce modèle, voir aussi les réglages "Colorsync" (rubrique "couleur).



duduche87 a dit:


> je pense aussi que la pile est morte probleme d'horloge, donc si je continue a avoir des problemes c'est les réglages qui partent.
> 
> bye. merci.a+



Tant que tu laisse le Mac (même éteint) branché sur le secteur, pile ou pas, tu ne perds pas tes réglages, par ailleurs, si tu les perds, ils sont remplacés par les réglages "usine", qui sont basiques !


----------

